# True confessions: weight



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

OK. Well, I was talking to somebody very dear to me, who has a weight problem. I was telling said person that I once was pretty much overweight, and how I dealt with it. Then it was like "Oh, yeah? I don't see any pictures of you anywhere, when you was big? and you've never mentioned it on facebook." Well, yeah. So the next thing was "Are you ashamed of once being overweight?" Tough question. So, this thread is for that person. I'm sending them the link, they can watch. I did ask that they not look into any of my other posts from the past. LOL. 

Why here? This band of gypsies in ST is the closest thing I have to friends. I don't go out hardly ever. And you guys seem to understand a whole lot of the things that are important to me. Besides, what am I gonna do? Go to church on sinners night or something? they'd be thinking "Who is this guy?" So, here goes.

When I was 19 years old, I weighed like 165 pounds. Got my arm crushed in an industrial machine(I didn't even know what workman's compensation was back then!) In the hospital 15 days, released the day after Christmas, I had been evicted from my apartment and only one hand to use. Man, you can't even open a can of beans with one hand. Plus, no workman's comp, remember?? So, around the first of Feb, 1970, I am down to maybe 145 or so. Knock on the door. I just know its the people finally putting me out of the room(I had moved from the apt to a room when I got out of hospital, but only paid a cpl weeks rent before I was broke) Well, it was this cute little Brazillian girl I had been messing around with a couple months before I broke my arm. Amazingly pregnant. Looked good though. 

Anyway

She told me about workman's comp. I was due 6 weeks when I went to see a lawyer. He got my money on the spot. $400 bucks. I paid up my rent and did some investing. The Brasileira stayed with me. We were OK. She started making this really heavy homemade bread. I got huge. Maybe 300 pounds.

Time goes by. Sadly, the brasileira goes bad and we go our separate ways. I move back down south. I lose some weight. Women come, women go. I bottom at 200 pounds, sometime around 1980. Enter the dragon. Man, she was hot. Satisfaction with my place in life makes me gain weight. She goes, I drop back to 202, at the bottom. Life gets a little more tolerable, I gain weight. The dragon comes back. She loves chips, candy, ice cream. I grow, exponentially. Because it's there, I eat it. And she buys more, rationing that I eat it, therefore I want it.

May, 2010. The dragon has kidney failure. Dialysis isn't really doing that good. Doctors recommend a transplant. The average waiting time, based on talking to patients at the hemodialysis center, is over 8 years. She'll never make it. So, I volunteer a kidney. Dr looks me up and down, says you'll need to weigh under 250 before we'll even discuss it with you. I told her, "that won't be a problem" She said "Everybody says that, nobody does it"

That night, I weighed 288 pounds. 

A few weeks later, I was at 260, but the hospital had already perforated her colon, giving her e. coli. Still they talked like it would be OK. 

September, I was under 240. She was coming home sometimes for a week or 2. Then right back. Way too weak for the transplant.

Feb 20, I sign the papers to take her off life support. I weigh 220 pounds. 

May 30, 2011. I bottom at 206. I can blame anybody I want to for wanting chips, candy, etc in the house. Now that I'm alone, I never buy that stuff. I quit buying groceries.

Thanksgiving, 2011. Family get togethers, all that stuff. Move up to 213 or so.

Christmas, 2011-Jan 2012. 233 pounds Christmas eating, winter "bulking up" and so on. 

Sometime in April, this year. Burned off all that. break 200 pounds for the first time in, I don't know, 40 years?

Now: If my weight drops below 195, I make some bread and eat a lot. If it gets above 205, I quit eating bread. I consider that if I was to let go for a few days, I could hit 188, a net 100 pound loss. Since May, 2010. Still,its just a number. Not even a prime number. 

I was always active, never unhealthy. BUT, I'm so much more active and healthy now. 

So, there you have it. I never was on a diet or anything. I just quit eating junk. Really unhealthy food, high fat and carbohydrates are verboten. I never studied anything, or really worked at it. I just did it.

Thats my confession about having once been a really big guy. Maybe also a partial explanation of why I have a reputation as a good guy to not mess with, too! LOL. I hope the person whom I wrote this for can see that there is no shame in having been a big person, and having done something about it. AND, I'm not being critical about everybody else. I live my life, not yours.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I work with a guy that use to weigh over 300 lbs. He started excerising and weighs like 175 now. He was written up in the local paper even for his weight loss. The thing is he eats really unhealthy food. Like for lunch he will have a bag of M and M s. Eats out a lot but even when he does eat at home his desert is almost always candy or he will make a batch of fudge and eat the WHOLE thing I am not kidding. He keeps the weight off by excerising. If he eats fatting food he gets on the scale and weighs and then if he gains like 5 lbs he starts excerising. It makes me angry because if I LOOK at a bag of candy or a candy bar I gain weight. Makes me really PO d that his test for cholestrol and sugar levels and all that are normal. NOT FAIR! I have never seen someone that can eat like he does and not have problems with their health.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

I rarely eat anything that I didn't grow or kill here. People all the time wanting me to eat really bad stuff. KFC and meatloaf, stuff like that. Its a choice, I weigh myself every single morning. I am acutely aware of how regular(or not) my bowel movements are. I know by memory how much I can eat of anything and not go outside my allowance for a couple days. I guess it's a lifelong commitment. I'd say that the exact results will never be known, but the average result would be about 10-20 years. Which I have a plan for. It involves sex, women, alcohol, and sex. with women. If I'm really, really lucky, woman, not women. I just hate it when I have to have sex with 3 or 4 different women a week. You know? For weeks on end. Like the song says "Sometimes it's hard to be a womanless man." Or something like that.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Back when I was younger I used to do the candy bar diet sometimes...

It's easy, pick a candy bar you like...

Then eat nothing but them candy bars...

After a while it gets kind'a old eating candy bars so you only force one down when you are really, really hungry... Then you really start to lose the weight...

Also one time fasted for 30 days straight on a bet... No solid foods, I did drink milk, orange juice but mostly water... Went down to 155 lbs, some people thought I looked like a skeleton then... Won the bet though ;-)

_These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA and 
are in no way implying the above as a beneficial method of 
weight loss. Consult your doctor before engaging in any 
weight loss program and just plain get used to it. Life is too 
short to worry about it. This is you, rock it and be happy _


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

NewGround said:


> Also one time fasted for 30 days straight on a bet... No solid foods, I did drink milk, orange juice but mostly water... Went down to 155 lbs, some people thought I looked like a skeleton then... Won the bet though ;-)



:donut:

I fast in cycles ... usually three days (or so) every other week ... not to lose weight, but it does keep me in a healthy range.

:donut:


----------



## rockbottomranch (Dec 23, 2010)

i have never really tried or pay to much attention to what i weigh. i am 6'3 250, is what it is.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Exercise is the KEY! The junk food too.

I've been gaining weight for the past 2-3 years. My SI joint painful and inflammed from a horse-tractor fall years ago. I'm 45 lb over right now. I hate it.

I like to walk...LOVE to walk, but not when it kills me with pain! I understand why people in wheelchairs have such a tough time with their weight.

I finally fought my way through the HMO and got fusion surgery May 21st. I am so excited! I can tell it's a success! As soon as I get past the next 6 weeks, it's on the hiking trail for this girl! 

Did I say I'm so excited? I am so happy!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Judy in IN said:


> Exercise is the KEY! The junk food too.
> 
> I've been gaining weight for the past 2-3 years. My SI joint painful and inflammed from a horse-tractor fall years ago. I'm 45 lb over right now. I hate it.
> 
> ...


right behind you judy..........with my loss of most pain i am on a serious road to regaining many things.mine was with natural healing and mild excercise.now its peeling logs...lifting rocks...and seriously sweating.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Elkhound, that is wonderful! I healed my knee and my shoulder with natural, but this SI joint was never going to heal. Normal range of movement for that joint is 2 degrees. I had 6-8. It just stayed inflammed. I lived on anti-inflammatories for the past two years.

Now I have 3 titanium pins holding that joint together. The day after the surgery, I hurt less than what I had before..'course I had a morphine pump, too, lol. But they said I didn't use much at all.

The TSA oughta LOVE those titanium pins.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was 213 this morn


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I fast for 3-4 days on occasion. I fasted for 40 once. Only unleavened bread and wine.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> I fast for 3-4 days on occasion. I fasted for 40 once. Only unleavened bread and wine.


really....would you care to talk about that..was it biblical reasons or medical or just cause....only respond if you feel comfortable though...40 would be hardcore.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Unleavened Bread? I, too, am intrigued to know why.

I eat UB once a year for seven days ... right after Passover.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i grew up around my great uncle who fasted one day a week on nothing but water.he done it from a biblical standing.i have done it and as i grow in my walk of life path i think i will be doing it more often.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It was hard core and I never told anyone till now. It was 1990 and I was in a very serious place in my life. I was in a monumental struggle and I was mainly looking for answers. I never won that struggle but gained a lot of understanding, I learned a lot about fasting. It is very cleansing and very focusing. Other than that, there really isn't much to talk about. the first day is the hardest. After that it is just you and your fast.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

At the time it didn't seem hardcore. It seemed like what I needed to do. I think it was (what I needed to do).


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

neato


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> At the time it didn't seem hardcore. It seemed like what I needed to do. I think it was (what I needed to do).


i understand that....and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I fasted today ... first day is always easy, second day not-so-much ... I aim to break it Monday.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sheesh! What I was going through was HARDCORE! Wooo. I rarely consciously think about it anymore. But it was like a cat 5 hurricane came through my life and only left me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cool! I'll think of you. Fasting really does one good.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes, it does one very good ... like I said way up there, I do this (fast cycling) every other week ... keeps me balanced in many ways.



I was just curious as to why you consumed only unleavened bread and wine during your hardcore fast.

The hardest core I've ever gone is ten days, water only.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do yall ever think of fasting from other things in life besides food...smokes,drinks,spending money etc..yea sex too


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

No sir, can't say I do ...

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Perish the thought Elk!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still trying to get my head around the, you know, giving up food thing.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Glazed, while I'm sure I had good reasons at the time, I don't remember. . Now when I fast I usually make unleavened bread. Sometimes not. I don't follow any rules and it is just something I do in my own. 
Elk, I've done those too. I finally quit smoking some time ago. I haven't had the chance to try the sex fasting ( well I guess the lack of sex fasting


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

How do you make your bread?

:donut:

I guess, technically, I am "sex fasting" now ... but if I had access to it, daily, I cannot imagine choosing to.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I use whole wheat flour, salt and a little olive oil. Enough water to make a stiff dough, knead it well, roll it out about 1/4" thick, score with a sharp knife in one" squares and bake in a hot oven till it gets toasty. 
The Bible actually speaks of the sex fasting thing. Says only to do that when you are both in Agreement.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

After the first three days of any fasting there is nothing to it... In fact I have to decide to end a fast after three days, hunger is gone in that time... I could see how someone could easily starve themselves to eternity 'cause by then the desire to eat is gone...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I went for long periods of time during college when I didn't have money to eat, but it wasn't actually "fasting", it was just starving. :shrug:

Lately I just feel really unhealthy, and although I've been exercising and eating healthy and losing weight, food has stopped looking very good to me, and I've been thinking (really hard - scary! ) that maybe I should just fast... It's easier than trying to get myself to eat something that I really don't want to eat. Maybe I need a juice diet or something... Something simple, that doesn't require a lot of thought. That would certainly give me more time in the day to think about other things that need thought about... 

Elk, I don't smoke, or drink, or have sex, and I spend very, very little money, as I'm saving up for something hopefully life-changing, so... that just sounds like every-day life to me.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You might want to consider a 3-5 day fruit fast ... apples, oranges, melons ... I love doing those.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I gave up sex, my home, money, for some peace of mind , isnt that enough?....LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Remember to balance your fasting with feasting, it's nature's way 

[YOUTUBE]Smb8ahl3A10[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OqGfQOJE2q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Elk, I don't smoke, or drink, or have sex, and I spend very, very little money, as I'm saving up for something hopefully life-changing, so... that just sounds like every-day life to me.


same here.....but i am thinking more each day,week or month of changing that...maybe some lady will come by pour me a stiff drink,hump my brains out and stick a cig in my mouth and light it and leave me in a pile as she drives off laughing how she left me in a heap in the corner.......:shrug::happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I gave up sex, my home, money for peace some peace of mind , isnt that enough?....LOL



things are looking up for you then........lol

:nanner::bow::croc::shrug:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry, what was I thinking?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know... You edited it so we can't see. Do tell!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, s.f., I'd had 2 glasses of wine, and told a story on myself that happened a few years ago . . . . . then I wondered if my perception of what was funny and what was gross might be distorted by alcoholic consumption . . . . .even the small amount I had, if I'm tired, might make a difference . . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Those wine glasses are so small. Also, if it's homemade wine, well, it's not really wine at all! just some homemade stuff. I think you should have at least 2 more glasses, then say what you want to say.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I can see threw wine glasses at all I don't know how bad your vision is but I think u gott taken by eye doctor. No more eye exams April 1 st


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Good point. I only went to see that obstetrician because of all the fat people in there. When I started talking about I couldn't see good enough to read street signs when I was driving at night, with the lights out, over a hundred miles an hour, she raised the window and told me to look at the sun a while. Then ask could I see it? Well, she said, "its 186,000 miles away. And you see it fine." 
"hey, isn't 186,000 the speed of light per second?" I asked. "Whatever" she said. "I'm a doctor, not a rocket scientist"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> same here.....but i am thinking more each day,week or month of changing that...maybe some lady will come by pour me a stiff drink,hump my brains out and stick a cig in my mouth and light it and leave me in a pile as she drives off laughing how she left me in a heap in the corner.......:shrug::happy2:


Hmmm...your comment reminds of this song....LOL

[youtube]f27zNlmRMWU[/youtube]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Our fire departments were invited down to the Rez this weekend for Live Fire Training. Training paid for by BIA, food provided by the tribe. I love my neighbors! 3 meals a day, still stuffed from the last one when starting on the next.

You'd think going in and out of a burning building, dragging the dummies, (fake and young, new firemen) out the door and cooling them down while carrying all that extra weight would burn off all those calories. Nope. I gained 3 pounds in 2 days and have the start of an Indian Belly. I am 118 pounds this morning.

I am soooo glad the ladies didn't give in and make fry bread!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would love to eat for 3 days straight and gain weight to a total of 118 lbs!! *lol*


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well Zong and Silverflame, I haven't had my glass of wine yet, so I'll use my sober bad judgement, instead of my slightly off kilter bad judgement of telling this story . . . . (deleted it before--heck, it might just make you yawn or say 'so what?', but it made me laugh when it happened, but I didn't tell anyone except my dh, and he said I was gross)

When kids were small and dh was gone constantly, I needed to lose 10 or 12 lbs. Dh was always gone & I couldn't take a real walk or run & had dismantled my weight room because I was afraid my toddler would get hurt around some of the set up.

I began taking certain vitamins and a 'fat blocker' I saw hawked on tv by a local dr. I used them as directed (cut out eating most fat, and use fat blocker only if you've had a desert. . . use them sparingly.) The dr who was marketing them actually called folks who bought them, to see how they were doing. What he was looking for was a super big weight loss from someone; when I told him how I was using them, he laughed and said 'you are doing it the right way- keep going' . . . 
I'd cut out all sweets, bread, chips, etc. I didn't even put sugar in my coffee then! The good thing was that it made all veggies & fruits taste extra flavorful. 

One night I was really hungry, grabbed a big old red bell pepper I'd bought from the store. Usually I cant eat them because they give me bad indigestion, but I was craving them bad.
I ate it down really quick. Later, used the toilet . . . . stood up &turned around to flush the stuff away------ and there was the bright red/yellow bell pepper sticker on Mr Poopie!!! I guess I'd forgotten to take the sticker off the pepper . . .

well, are you bored, disgusted or amused? It doesn't matter, I guess, but, I have just revealed something very personal on the web . . . .


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*roflmao* FANTASTIC!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Oh My Goodness Gracious Great Balls of Fire ...... wow.

I don't know whether to blush, or cringe, or giggle, or what.

I think I will go ahead and LAUGH!

Out Loud!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​


----------

